# Too Many Noises When Stopping & Shifting - What Is It!?



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had my '93 Maxima GXE since April of this year, bought it used and it had been hit on the driver's front side. (It was hit before I got it, so I don't know details.)

Since the purchase, I've had my front left & right axles replaced (2-3 mos ago), my tires replaced with Kumho 716's (1 day ago) and a front end alignment ( 1 day ago), along with two oil changes. I had my breaks checked about 2 mos ago and had 50% of my pads left. So, I will replace them in the next couple of weeks and get tuned up.

I have to mention though, I hear various, annoying noises on the underside of this car when preparing to stop. It's concerning me, because I don't know if it's suspension-related, or something else.

*What I hear is this:*

-Upon breaking, my breaks squeal terribly & it's not high pitched but a mid-pitch yet loud, like grinding metal; it happens when I press the breaks and at the point just a hair before stopping (I had this checked 2 mos ago and was told the pads had 50% more wear to go; plan to have them checked again tomorrow); what seems to temporarily quiet this noise is if I get the car washed and have the underside sprayed

-Upon breaking, I hear like a low pitched "hoot" sound, as an Owl would hoot; this noise appears just before I come to a complete stop, while breaking and comes just before the break squeal; sometimes there is a double hoot sound, that goes from low to mid and back down to a low pitched "hoot" (in other words, like two owls hooting at different pitches, one behind the other)

-I hear "popping" from time to time when shifting from PARK to DRIVE; I also hear this popping when driving at low speeds and when my wheels are straight (I thought it was the axles, but I've had them replaced 2-3 mos ago)

Needless to say again, it's concerning me. I've asked one shop to determine the sounds and the mechanic could not hear the hooting whatsoever. I will take it into the shop again tomorrow for another check and brake check.

However, do anyone of you J30 Maxima owners experience all of these noises? I don't want the underside of my car to fall off.

If anyone thinks this is possibly due to the accident, should I be looking at parting with it now?

Thanks...

Ps


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Had the brakes checked again today - it was made aware to me that I have semi-metallic front pads which I'm told are known "noise makers." I have about 40% more wear on them. I was told to go with Ceramic pads that should stop the squealing.

As for my rear drums & shoes and was told they can resurfaced, as that's where the most squeak I hear (the metal to metal sound) is coming from.

But I'm thinking, if it's mostly the rear drums/rotors making the squeal, would that matter what material is on the front pads??? I'm kinda confused by what I was told and I looked at my rear rotors/drums and front pads, but I'm no brake specialist.

The quote I got to resurface the front & rear rotors, replace the rear drums and to replace the front pads to that of a ceramic style would be about $375.00 with parts & labor. 

Can anyone give me any feedback/advice on if this all makes sense?

As for that owl hum, that still could not be found. I don't believe it's a wheel bearing, as I don't hear the whirring sound that a bearing makes when I drive, only when preparing to stop do I hear that low hooting sound.

I still can't pinpoint the "pop" when in drive either...

Thanks.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I just realized that there's a BRAKES forum.

Mod, can you please move this thread there for me?

Thanks.


----------

